# NUCA of NWF Hooked on Digging Tournament



## OnGrade

The National Underground Contractors Association of Northwest Florida tournament is coming up! We have made some changes this year, lowered the entry fee, but kept the prizes the same! We hope to see you there! 
Go by Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle or Outcast Bait and Tackle to sign up! 
Help us support The Cystic Fibrosis Foundation!
We had a great time and a good turn out last year, help us make this year even better! 
Hope to see you there! 
-Jordan Lee

Quick Update, Had a sponsor come through sort of last minute. The Trash Can Slam will be $250 for first place and $100 for second. It doesn't matter where you fish, as long as youre at the scales in time. This is a tournament for all ages, boat, kayaks, bridge and pier, wading, anything. Its just an all around fun tournament!


----------



## jaster

We will be there! Hope the boat is going by then!!!!


----------



## OnGrade

Thank you for the support again this year! We are hoping for another good turnout!!


----------



## jaster

Need to get some flyers and post em around Milton!!


----------



## OnGrade

I will be glad to give you some! Right now I just have 8x11 printouts, but I am going to be swinging by this week to get some 12x18's made up. Ill let you know when they are done and get some to you!
Thanks for helping to spread the word!


----------



## OnGrade

Swing by Outcast and Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle to sign up!
Entry is only $25 to get a chance at a $100.00 first place prize!


----------



## jaster

I want to get with you this weekend yo get some flyers if at all possible?


----------



## OnGrade

I apologize, I have not gotten any real flyers made yet. We have been working 6 and 7 days a week cleaning up after the flood damage. I will try to get Trysha to get some made up early next week


----------



## jaster

Btt


----------



## OnGrade

I haven't forgotten about you man, I am sorry it's taken so long, we have been working some very long days and long weeks fixing up the damage from the storm. I am picking up the posters this morning. Will be in pensacola and cantonment today. Where would be a good place to get up with you to drop some off?


----------



## jaster

No worries! I am in Ozark Al. Or Atlanta for the next 3 weeks. Just bumping the tournament up. Will try to get with you first of July. If you put them out to early, often folks forget about them


----------



## OnGrade

Quick Update! Had a new sponsor pull through, the Trash Can Slam will be $250 first place and $100 second place.

We have also received some nice combos for the kids prizes, along with some other combos we will be raffling off for $5 a ticket. Must be present to win, and tickets will be available at the weigh in only.

Swing by Outcast Bait and Tackle, and Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle to sign up. Its a great tournament for all ages, and not to brag- but good pay outs for the entry fee.


----------



## OnGrade

We hope to see yall out there! If you haven't already, swing by Outcast or Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle to sign up! We have also had a few sponsors kick in some rod and reel combos that will be raffle items. We will be selling tickets at the weigh in, winner must be present to claim their prize. So far we have three combos, but it looking like we may have 5 or 6 to give away when its all said and done!
This tournament is aimed at families, and is very kid friendly. Low entry fee, good pay outs, and great prizes!


----------



## jaster

I am finishing out of town work tomorrow. Will be home for good...... for a while. Can I get with you this weekend and get some flyers? I still have to sign up.


----------



## OnGrade

I will be unavailable this weekend, if there is somewhere I can leave them for you I'll be glad to drop them off somewhere. If not, I'll be here Monday - Wednesday, unavailable Thursday and Friday, and back all the next week before the tournament.


----------



## jaster

Monday is good. Will give you a call


----------



## Jacobpreston

What's the trash can slam?


----------



## OnGrade

We have the details listed in the flyer attached to the original post, but it's a combination of a jack crevalle, lady fish, and a saltwater catfish. Take a look at the poster, and swing by Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle or Outcast Bait and Tackle. They have been great to work with allowing us to use them as entry locations. We're expecting a good turn out, and it's always a lot of fun! Hope to see you at the weigh in with some fish!


----------



## Jacobpreston

Are the categories for ( each kind of fish) or just the 2 types of fish groups ( redfish,trout,king, and trash can slam)??


----------



## jaster

1st and 2nd place for each fish, speck, red and king. Then the trash can slam, or pretty certain thats the way it is. Sure hope to see you there


----------



## OnGrade

Perhaps this will help. 
How old are you?
-if you are under 13 you have to pay $15 to play. You will not be eligible for any cash prize money. You will receive a rod and reel combo for being either first or second place in any individual category (trout, or redfish, or king mackerel), or if by chance you catch a trash can slam I will have prizes for that also. 
-if you are over 13 years of age, lack a Y chromosome, you will have to pay $20 to participate in the tournament. You will be eligible for a cash prize of $100 for first place and $75 for second in the individual categories (trout, or redfish, or king mackerel). You will also be eligible for the $250 first place prize or $100 second place prize if you happen to catch everything needed for a trash can slam. 
-if you are over 13 years of age, pee standing up, possess a Y chromosome, can tie on your own hook or lure, for the low fee of $25 you will be in the running to have to chance at winning $100 for first and $75 for second in any of the individual categories consisting of trout, redfish, king mackerel. If the fish gods are smiling down on you and you are blessed with all three species of the trash can slam, you sir will be eligible to win the first place prize of $250 or the second place prize of $100. 

All fish will be measured for weight. The heaviest fish for individual categories will win first and second place. The trash can slam is a combined weight of all three species. 
The scale is not IGFA certified, this is a tournament aimed at people who want to have fun, families, families with kids, people who don't go overboard to win $100, wade fishers, kayak fishers, pier fishers, people who enjoy having a good time catching trash fish, people who will not show up in custom matching fishing uniforms that cost more than the fuel they will use for the tournament. Uniforms are welcome, but don't go crazy. I am the weighmaster, and I have the final call on anything and everything related to this tournament. 
Hope that just about sums up any questions anyone may have. Dont get me wrong, there is a little competition in this tournament, but it's just a fun, family oriented tournament. We hope you'll enter and have fun, maybe you'll win some money. If you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Specktacular5

Can you win more than one prize or is it one prize per person?


----------



## jaster

^^ can you weigh in more than one fish per category??


----------



## OnGrade

You can weigh in as many fish as you would like. You can also win first and second place in all categories. You could win the entire board, and at that I wish you luck. 
Just go sign up!


----------



## Jacobpreston

Is it to late to sign up if I go today?


----------



## jaster

Can sign up up untill Friday before I believe.I hope so... as I have yet to sign up!$$


----------



## OnGrade

You can sign in all week up until Friday night. I'll pick up the registration packages up from Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, and Outcast Bait and Tackle Friday evening. We hope to see y'all at the weigh in! 
Go sign up!!


----------



## OnGrade

Entries are starting to roll in, Keeping my fingers crossed that the forecast holds. Hope to see yall at the weigh in! You can pull your boat right up to the beach at the pavilion at shoreline park, unload you catch to weigh, and then take it on back to the boat. Itll be a fun get together-so make sure to stick around for the raffle and prizes!


----------



## jaster

I assume you can enter the raffle anytime durring weigh in??

Also, we just signed up Sunday at outcast. They had an envelope with last years flyer and dates on it. If ya have time swing in there and sort it out, lol


----------



## OnGrade

Really? I'll have to check that out. Yes, the raffle tickets will be available only at the weigh in. Winners must be present to win.


----------



## OnGrade

We're just a few days out, and let's hope the forecast stays nice! I just want to make public a few of the questions I have been asked. 
-This tournament is not solely an inshore tournament. You can fish in the gulf, the bay, the sound, any pier, any bridge, you can wade fish, kayak fish, hand line, you can fish how ever you'd like with the exception of chemicals, explosives, or anything else like that. Hook and line only. 
-There is no captains meeting. I will be picking up the entry packets from Outcast and Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle Friday night, so sign up early so you don't miss out. 
-The tournament is on rain or shine. The only way it will be canceled is if there is a small craft advisory issued within three hours of lines in. 
-We are not supplying food at the weigh in, we elimated this to help reduce the entry fee. Bring your own food and drink.
-There is vehicle parking at Shoreline Park near the pavilion, but it is first come first serve. So plan ahead. 
-There is plenty of room to beach or anchor your boat to unload fish and watch the weigh in by the pavilion. 
-visitors/onlookers/spectators are allowed at the weigh in. 

Last but not least I would like to thank Outcast Bait and Tackle and Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle for being our sign up locations. 

Thank you again, and we hope to see y'all out there! Go sign up, have fun, and be safe!


----------



## jaster

Few hours left...... I can hardly wait till 0600 in the a.m.!!!!


----------



## Bravo87

So what were the results? I couldn't make the weigh ins


----------



## jaster

Will post up in post tourney


----------

